# ideas on Shadowcast 16 Transducer mount?



## paul thomas (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm sure this topic has been exhausted. Did a search, couldn't find anything specific to ankona Shadowcast 16.
So, Any ideas on where to mount this long transducer (from Raymarine dragonfly) on the transom? I'd like to keep room for Trim tabs down the road. Any help would be greatly apreciated!! thanks!
BTW, i'm diggin this boat!


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

I mounted a micro power pole on the same side this weekend. Works great and nothing touches. I mounted the power pole on the rear deck because there is not much room left on the transom. I will take some pics of it tomorrow.


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

Shadowcast16 said:


> I mounted a micro power pole on the same side this weekend. Works great and nothing touches. I mounted the power pole on the rear deck because there is not much room left on the transom. I will take some pics of it tomorrow.
> View attachment 9192


I had the shop mount the tabs and the Raymarine during the build.


----------



## paul thomas (Jan 6, 2017)

cool so it looks like that goes directly below the stern strap hook?
thanks,


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

paul thomas said:


> cool so it looks like that goes directly below the stern strap hook?
> thanks,


I will send some better pics tomorrow. Those are from the build. I would have them mount your Raymarine during the build and tell them you plan on adding tabs later so they will know where to mount it.


----------



## paul thomas (Jan 6, 2017)

yes! thank you closer pics would help!...unfortunately i've already got her in my garage..so it's up to me.


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you tested the transducer with the placement shown? You may have some issues with turbulence being so close to the trim tab, particularly at speed. Generally, transducers are mounted on the starboard side of the engine as well for a typical prop rotation direction. Kinda surprised the factory would mount it there. Hopefully the results are satisfactory. There definitely isn't a ton of real estate for transducer mounting in these skiffs. I have my Simrad Totalscan just starboard of the tunnel on my 18. Pretty darn good performance.


----------

